# Windows 10  Neustart nach ca. 10 min



## Juanfang (1. August 2015)

Windows 10     Neustart nach ca. 10 min 


nach Neustart fährt der PC bzw. Windows nach ca. 10 min selbständig runter und wieder hoch das ganze passiert nur einmal dann läuft es ohne Probleme weis wer rat?


PS: habe ein Cleaninstall durchgeführt


----------



## Juanfang (2. August 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt Win 10 wieder neu aufgesetzt habe, fährt es auch nicht mehr automatisch runter u. wieder hoch.
  Jedoch habe ich jetzt ein anderes Problem, das sich Kaspersky nicht mehr installieren lässt mit der Meldung –Kaspersky 2015 funktioniert nicht mit der Windows Version –
  Kann mir da vielleicht wer helfen??


----------



## Juanfang (3. August 2015)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin,
 gestern alles neu aufgesetzt es lief ohne Probleme, PC hochgefahren läuft. Jetzt gerade PC das erste Mal heute angemacht und siehe da er fährt nach 10 min wieder runter und hoch und das ganze passiert nur einmal

 … was soll das was ist das kann mir da wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## Hatuja (4. August 2015)

Steht ggf. in der Ereignisanzeige, was das Herunterfahren/Neustarten ausgelöst hat?


----------



## Juanfang (4. August 2015)

habe jetzt mal 3Ereignisanzeigen rausgesucht, ich denke das es ein Driver Problem, Firmware Problem,keine Ahnung mal schauen was ihr dazu sagt.

PS: Ich war schon auf der Seite von EVGA und  habe bzw. wollte die Motherboard Driver Installieren sind jedoch noch die alten die sich leider nicht Installieren lassen unter WIN 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1989101 (4. August 2015)

Warnungen und Fehler sorgen sehr selten für ein System-Shutdown. Viel Interessanter ist der Kritische Fehler, welche im dritten Bild ganz unten zu sehen ist. Was ich dennoch nicht verstehe: Wieso Upgraded jemand, für den es die Treiber nicht gibt? Über so etwas informiert man sich im Vorfeld... 

Was ich jetzt auch schon bei einen Kumpel gesehen hatte: Bei Ihn liefen Zwischenzeitig viele Komponenten auf hoher Auslastung was sein Netzteil nicht mitgemacht hat. Hast du eine Möglichkeit den Stromverbrauch zu überwachen kurz vor so einen Shutdown? Weil bei Ihn war es exakt wie bei dir. Windows 10 läuft ca. 10 Minuten (+/- 30 Sekunden) wo das Netzteil überlastet wurde. Anschließend ist Windows in einer Art Energiesparmodus hochgefahren wo Hintergrunddienste teilweise nicht ausgeführt worden sind (welche du auch deaktivieren kannst in den neuen Einstellungen).


----------



## Hatuja (4. August 2015)

Fehler 1 kann man, glaube ich, ignorieren.
Fehler 2 sagt nur aus, dass die Netzwerkkarte den Link verloren hat. Kabel gezogen, Switch abgeschaltet, Karte im Energiespaarmodus,... Wenn das Netzwerk sonnst funktioniert, ists egal.
Fehler 3 ist da schon interessanter, er scheint Probleme mit dem Energiemanagement zu haben.

Interessant wären auch infos zum letzten Fehler auf dem letzten Screenshot "Kritisch ... Kernel-Power".

Bist du sicher, dass er ordnungsgemäß herunterfährt? Oder kann es sein, dass er versucht in den Stand-By zu gehen, dabei abstürzt und wieder normal hochfährt?

Wenn er ordentlich herunterfährt/neu startet, solltest du sehen Events wie:

```
Der Prozess XYZ hat den/das Neustart von Computer XYZ für Benutzer XYZ aus folgendem Grund initialisiert: XYZ
Begründungscode: XYZ
Herunterfahrtyp: Neustart
Kommentar:
```

Und als letzter Eintrag (Quelle: Kernet-Power) vor dem "Shutdown":

```
Von der Energieverwaltung der Kernels wurde ein Herunterfahrvorgang initiiert.
```


----------



## Juanfang (4. August 2015)

so habe jetzt nochmal einige Bilder rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das nix wird dann werde ich wohl wieder zu WIN 7 zurück müßen 

Das komische ist ja wenn ich ihn Herunterfahre und das Netzteil ist noch angeschaltet und dann wieder hochfahre läuft es normal das passiert nur wenn ich ihn komplett vom Strom nehme.
Wenn ich ihn aus dem Energie spar Modus erwecke läuft er auch ganz normal ohne zu mucken.


----------



## Hatuja (4. August 2015)

Zu Bild 1: Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bezieht sich das erstmal nur auf den Netzwerkadapter, kannst Warnung also erstmal ignorieren.
Zu Bild 2 und 3: Er hat Probleme mit einem Bluetooth-(USB)-Gerät. Ggf. mal abstecken oder im Gerätemanager deaktivieren.
Bild 4 und 5: Bedeutet, dass er mit einem BlueScreen abgeschmiert ist. Am besten mit dem Tool BlueScreenView den Bluescreen anschauen. Vielleicht erkennt man daraus einen Grund für den Fehler.


----------



## Juanfang (5. August 2015)

Der Ordner C:\Windows\Minidump  ist nicht vorhanden. 

Ich habe jetzt mal den Netzwerkadapter im Reiter Energieverwaltung: den haken bei (Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen entfernt, da ich denke das evtl. das, dass Problem  sein könnte.  mal schauen


PS: Das hat auch nichts gebracht ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Juanfang (5. August 2015)

Bin jetzt wieder zurück zu WIN 7 , habe alles versucht EVGA hat noch keine neuen Driver rausgebracht
bei meinem 2ten PC hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und der ist schon 8j alt.  naja was solls


----------

